# Some CRS Shots



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

just want to share, coz my babies just born

their habitat









CRS

























Baby Macro


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome pics! Thanks!


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice pictures. can you tell us more about the settings on that camera and what type of lens you were using. thanks


----------

